# Skyward Sword and Ocarina of Time 3DS News Center



## Megamannt125 (Jun 26, 2010)

For all the delicous Zelda news on upcoming Zelda games (since people are too lazy to browse Zelda sites) I will be posting updates on these games (much like I did with Spirit Tracks, but without multiple threads.)

First let's round up as much news that has come out so far.
http://www.youtube.com/v/qSXLBmgK5Mg&feature=related&autoplay=1

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Storyline of Skyward Sword</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">6:45: How many people remember the scene where Link dives off the cliff in the trailer? That's a very important point for the storyline. This time around, Link is born and raised in a land called Sky Loft, a land floating above the clouds. It may sound unique for someone to live on a floating land, but Link finds it ordinary. A land beneath the clouds is discovered, it's ruled by evil forces, but Link is forced to go there. Link has to travel between the two lands in this adventure. The Skyward Sword is his driving force behind his traveling between lands. That mysterious figure in last year's art is the Skyward Sword. People suspected this to be the Master Sword...but spoiler alert, the Skyward Sword becomes the Master Sword. (laughs). </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>What's with the artstyle?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">6:47: There will be lots of visual cues to identify enemy attacks and weaknesses, and the best way of relaying this to the player is through overexaggerating character designs, so full realism just wouldn't work. If we used the same graphics from Twilight Princess, the game would already be done.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Remember the Iron Boots in Ocarina of Time?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">6:51: Mr. Aonuma was a victim of Ocarina of Time, where I kidnapped him for a project. He has something to share. You know the Water Temple? Who thought it was tough or even horrible? I've lived with that for the last ten odd years. But with the 3DS we have a touch screen. You had to take off and on the iron boots constantly, right? So I'd like to lay the evil shame to rest, and add a feature to make the iron boots control much easier.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>The annoying HUD of Skyward Sword will have the option of being turned off</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">7:03: In Zelda, is the HUD a work in progress, with the on-screen controller? It was designed and implemented for E3. Will it change? Yes. At E3 we're throwing a lot of things at you at once, and we made something for people to quickly understand. We've had HUD in past Zelda games, and you've always had the option to turn it off with a button.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Skyward Sword will have orchestrated music</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">7:06: Will Zelda have orchestral music and/or voice acting? We can't do what we did in Super Mario Galaxy 2 and not move forward and do the same thing in Zelda. We have people on staff looking forward to getting to work on that.</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aonuma doesn't want Zelda to be easy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


----------



## Wish (Jun 26, 2010)

I hated the iron boots. @_@


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> I hated the iron boots. @_@


I really thought nothing of it. Just the fact that you had to go into the menu every single time.


----------



## Wish (Jun 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was really annoying for me.
I hope there will be wifi this time. 8D Multiplayer online and we could explore together. <3
I hope there won't be redeads in this one. I always hated how t hey rape you. X_X


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought it was sexy. <3
j/k


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2010)

i wonder how it'll come out


----------



## Wish (Jun 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The redeads?
I remember when I was a kid, whenever I saw a redead I would throw stuff at the screen. X_X I had to wait until I was 8 to beat that part. xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could never go into the well until I was at least 10.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 26, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. I remember seeing those things, running like hell to the other side, getting the song, more running like hell, oh noes screaming, more running like hell. 

Then I got to the Water Temple and stopped playing. Because of that damned Temple.


----------



## Wish (Jun 26, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beat OoT last year. xD
I was always afraid of the spider room for some reason. That place where you get prizes for getting those Spider coin things? =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bet you guys can't wait to see all of this in 3D:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nightmares</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






































http://www.youtube.com/v/LYelspwH2lY&autoplay=1</div>


----------



## Wish (Jun 26, 2010)

OM*G REDEAD.
X-X I'm still scared of that thing. xD


----------



## Caleb (Jun 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bet you guys can't wait to see all of this in 3D:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nightmares</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to beat it on a third Console.


----------



## Numner (Jun 26, 2010)

The thing I always hated about LoZ were those damned hands at the Forest temple.

I shat my pants just seeing that shadow.

THE HORROR.

But when I beat water temple I raved.

UNCE UNCE UNCE UNCE UNCE  *fist pumps*


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 26, 2010)

So is the OoT 3DS remake confirmed for release???

I might actually beat it if it really does come out on it...


----------



## SamXX (Jun 26, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> I hated the iron boots. @_@


I LOVE them!  :veryhappy: 

Excited for SS but not so much for OoT 3DS (Only because I most likely won't be able to get a 3DS as much as I'd like to).


----------



## Yokie (Jun 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bet you guys can't wait to see all of this in 3D:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nightmares</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


I hate that *censored.3.0*ing dead hand... :/


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 26, 2010)

Wait Multiplayer?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 26, 2010)

A new interview reveals more details about the Skyward Sword.


> NZG: My first question is about the story in Skyward Sword. What details can you give about the story as it stands now?
> 
> Aonuma San (via Mr. O'Leary): Well, you saw the trailer this morning, and the presentation. The final scene is Link jumping off those cliffs and diving through the bank of clouds, and that's a very key element behind the story in the Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. This time around, Link is living on a series of floating islands above the coulds, and that land is called Skyloft. Link lives in this floating land, and it's his natural world, so he doesn't think there's anything strange about living above the clouds. One day, an incident occurs, and he discovers that beneath the clouds is another world, and that world is ruled by an evil force. And the thing that leads link on in his adventure and guides him is the titular sword - the Skyward Sword. When the sword is leading Link and helping him do things, it actually transforms into a human figure. [In] the artwork revealed at E3 last year, that was the figure that was in that artwork. So basically the story evolves in his travelling from Skyloft to the land below, and back and forth, as he is lead by the Skyward Sword. As he travels, the story of how the land below came to be ruled by these evil forces is revealed.


Something interesting, is it reveals Skyloft isn't just one area in the clouds, it's a whole land of islands in the sky.

Full interview can be read here if you like, there is not many details on Skyward Sword, just a few questions about Zelda.


----------



## easpa (Jun 26, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was 4 when I first played Ocarina Of Time. Needless to say, I screamed when a Re-Dead attacked me.  I didn't turn the N64 on for a few months after that.


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 26, 2010)

I really can't wait!!


----------



## Zex (Jun 26, 2010)

wtf ocarina of time 3ds?!?! thats awesome!!

<small>still not getting it...</small>


----------



## Elliot (Jun 26, 2010)

I like it. Can't wait : D.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 26, 2010)

I've not been to up to date on the information so sorry if this is already happening but who thinks that Skyward Sword should support Wii Plus? Sorry if it already does and I'm just uninformed. I was half asleep watching E3.


----------



## Zex (Jun 26, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I've not been to up to date on the information so sorry if this is already happening but who thinks that Skyward Sword should support Wii Plus? Sorry if it already does and I'm just uninformed. I was half asleep watching E3.


it does but i dont want it too. D:


----------



## SamXX (Jun 26, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh ok thanks for clearing that up. 

And why wouldn't you want it to support Wii Motion Plus? It made Red Steel 2 so much better so I don't see why it wouldn't make LoZ:SS better. If you don't want to use it I'm sure you can disable it anyway.


----------



## Zex (Jun 26, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


less effort on my part / link does the classic moves.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 26, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> wtf ocarina of time 3ds?!?! thats awesome!!
> 
> <small>still not getting it...</small>


^ this

not sure if want about skyward sword.  I don't have a motion plus, so that's a big deal when buying the game :/


----------



## SamXX (Jun 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There'll be tonnes of deals offering it with the game anyway.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 26, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, only motion plus.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 26, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch, all them Motion Plus-less LoZ fans just got burned. This means we all need to be more "active" when playing too... Right?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2010)

The motion plus will probably just come with the game. I wonder if Metroid will use it...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 26, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is just so they can make more complex fights.

Plus, I am sure Ninty will make a bundle for about $60.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The motion plus will probably just come with the game. I wonder if Metroid will use it...


I hope it doesn't! Metroid should be played while sat on the couch, not stood up swinging around a Wii Remote.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The motion plus will probably just come with the game. I wonder if Metroid will use it...


Other M is played with the controller held like an NES controller.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Motion Plus comes with the game.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 26, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metroid Kinect will have you suffering then.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 26, 2010)

@Sammich
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lots of videos</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/P4-Z3qfCQqc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/P4-Z3qfCQqc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/1BUXzvJWv2k'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/1BUXzvJWv2k' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/MXk95ZXjBMM&feature=channel'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/MXk95ZXjBMM&feature=channel' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mL-adSSSmco&feature=channel'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mL-adSSSmco&feature=channel' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 26, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> wtf ocarina of time 3ds?!?! thats awesome!!
> 
> <small>still not getting it...</small>


You did not know about it?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenshots</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















</div>It's not just a port, it's a full on remake, with enhanced graphics and a few changes, maybe even some new stuff like Super Mario 64 DS. Aonuma wants it to be unique, not just a re-release of Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Mino (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm not trying to bash the Legend of Zelda, although I don't think the Wii is a very good platform for its titles, but I laughed out loud when I read that SS will be Wind Waker, only the world Link knows will be a few more miles above Hyrule.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to bash the Legend of Zelda, although I don't think the Wii is a very good platform for its titles, but I laughed out loud when I read that SS will be Wind Waker, only the world ]Uh no... It's not...
> It's a prequal to Ocarina of Time, it will involve the creation of the Master Sword.


----------



## Mino (Jun 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 27, 2010)

New Screenshot, Art, and Videos section, put into links as to not cause lag.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

OoT on the 3DS? Sweet. I always wanted a portable OoT.


----------



## Zex (Jun 27, 2010)

im too exited


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OoT had so many glitches. xD
Some that if you encountered, you couldn't get out.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh boy I love Zeldahttp://www.youtube.com/v/k0iBtUBwceU&autoplay=1


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 27, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Oh boy I love Zelda[fla1,1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0iBtUBwceU[/flash]


Stop that.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 27, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u mad?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 27, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop what?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 1, 2010)

New interview where Aonuma talks about the field-dungeon-field method.
http://www.zeldainformer.com/2010/06/aonuma-skyward-sword-dungeon-and-field-changes-from-the-traditional-formula.php


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 26, 2010)

Alright, it's been a while and I forgot about this topic, so there's a few new things.
I'm not going to bother editing the first post right now, so here's the stuff:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Skyward Sword goes before Ocarina of Time, Master Timeline confirmed</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">"Yes there is a master timeline but its confidential document!" explains Aunuma-san. "The only people to have access to that document are myself, Mr. Miyamoto and the director of the title. We cant share it with anyone else! I have already talked to Mr. Miyamoto about this so I am comfortable in releasing this information - this title [Skyward Sword] takes place before Ocarina of Time. if I said that a certain title was 'the first Zelda game', then that means that we cant ever make a title that takes place before that! So for us to add titles to the series, we have to have a way of putting the titles before or after each other."</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Zelda is in Skyward Sword, possible uses of the beetle in racing</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=131227</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>OOT 3DS Footage</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vusCtrcemkI&feature=player_embedded</div>


----------



## Numner (Jul 26, 2010)

Remakes of rehashes.

ounintendo


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 29, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New OOT 3DS Screenshots and footage</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/wPCsFAmIxCM&feature=player_embedded'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/wPCsFAmIxCM&feature=player_embedded' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

















</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 29, 2010)

At least it's not going to be a port like the GC was. :> Wonder what else will be different.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
-3DS will release in North America and Europe in March of 2011, though no price was given. In Japan, Febuary 26th at a cost of 25000 yen (approximately $298.61 in US currency


----------



## Rocketman (Sep 29, 2010)

I wanna play a good Zelda game again like I used to when I was younger.

I've been playing only Fallout 3 and Oblivion, and it's getting boring.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry, here's the trailer.
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/conference2010/3ds/lineupMovHigh.html


----------



## williamd (Sep 29, 2010)

i hope for the wifi DLC thing would be cool if you didnt need those idiotic FCs so you could just explore with random people.but if you had fcs you could maybe have voice chat for easy exploring :/


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 29, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> At least it's not going to be a port like the GC was. :> Wonder what else will be different.


>master quest available outside of japan

I'd say that's enough to make it more than just a rehash.
Psychonaut is playing through master quest for the first time, right now

@ Kaleb, have you played batman: arkham asylum?


----------



## David (Sep 29, 2010)

music was unnecessary.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> music was unnecessary.


so was this post, since it's already a page over :/

is there any news on skyward sword?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I'm the only one who thinks that OoT being remade for 3DS is just something to make people buy their portable by rehashing a beloved classic on it. (see SM64 and DS)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

solgineer said:
			
		

> I think I'm the only one who thinks that OoT being remade for 3DS is just something to make people buy their portable by rehashing a beloved classic on it. (see SM64 and DS)


Incentive. 

They're doing it right.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 2, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ocarina of Comparison</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





























</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Oct 2, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ocarina of Comparison</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I prefer the N64 version graphics, the sleek style of the 3DS version is pretty nice.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree. Looks pretty good, save the image quality...


----------

